# 2nd Quiz crossword



## David H (Nov 29, 2016)

_______________________________________

*Answers will appear in this grid as they are solved.
*




*

Good Luck*


----------



## Robin (Nov 29, 2016)

Is 4 Face?


----------



## David H (Nov 29, 2016)

Robin said:


> Is 4 Face?


'fraid not it begins with 'P'


----------



## Robin (Nov 29, 2016)

Pave? I was thinking walls, maybe I should have thought of the ground.


----------



## David H (Nov 29, 2016)

Robin said:


> Pave? I was thinking walls, maybe I should have thought of the ground.


Well done Robin


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 29, 2016)

10 is Plethron


----------



## David H (Nov 29, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 10 is Plethron


Well done Jonsi


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 29, 2016)

3. Jungle ?


----------



## David H (Nov 30, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 3. Jungle ?


Well done Matt.


----------



## Robin (Nov 30, 2016)

2. Fiddledeedee


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 30, 2016)

2 is Fiddle*sticks*


----------



## David H (Nov 30, 2016)

Robin said:


> 2. Fiddledeedee


Well done Robin

(When I saw it first I thought it was a load of Gobbledegook)


----------



## David H (Nov 30, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 2 is Fiddle*sticks*


Sorry Robin got it right.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2016)

Robin said:


> 2. Fiddledeedee


I remember this from the Edward Lear poem 'The Pobble who has no toes' - I learned the poem by heart when it was featured in my 'Treasure' comic in the 1960s!


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 30, 2016)

1. Potentate??

Ignore this ...


----------



## David H (Nov 30, 2016)

*Clue Time:

I've added the first and last letter to each remaining word*


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 30, 2016)

1. Supremacy


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 30, 2016)

7. elfish


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 30, 2016)

6. Macarena
8. Chronologic
5 will be something like Forereaching or Forethinking


----------



## David H (Nov 30, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 1. Supremacy


Well done Jonsi.


----------



## David H (Nov 30, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 7. elfish


Well done Jonsi (easier when you have clues)


----------



## David H (Nov 30, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 6. Macarena
> 8. Chronologic
> 5 will be something like Forereaching or Forethinking


Well done on 6 and 8 though 5 is fore*******g both your answers are wrong


----------



## David H (Nov 30, 2016)

*Further Clues:

5 across: unwritten
9 down: small attic room
*


----------



## Jonsi (Dec 1, 2016)

5. forespeaking
9. garretting??


----------



## David H (Dec 1, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 5. forespeaking
> 9. garretting??


Well done Jonsi


----------

